# Timpanogos Hike



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Did Timp with my father-in-law on Friday. Not too crowded for a holiday. We left the aspen grove parking lot at 515 am. The sunrise was great over the Uintas.
















As the sun came up, we got our first look at the summit!








When we got to emerald lake we pumped water and ate some cliff bars near the little half way house thing.
















There is still a ton of snow on that north side. We were on a big snow bank for a good mile I bet.
















I was reminded of what big country it is up in the tops of the Wasatch.
























It was getting warm and I was getting tired. The mountains were pretty and the mountain goats were everywhere so that kept us going. 
See if you can count them in this pic. I counted 27 on the mountain but could have been off.
































We made it to the saddle and could really feel the air thining out but pushed on and summited around 10:00 a.m. It was amazing up there, it gives you a totall different view of the valley and lake.








































































The way down was hot and I was ready to sit down in the car by the time we were done. Took some more pics of the wildflowers and all that good stuff. 








































It was a great trip.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Kyle! That hike is a butt-kicker! I have been up there once, and to be honest, I don't know if I will ever do it again, but it was well worth it that one time. No regrets. That is one of the best views I have ever had the privilege of taking in.

Side note- was that ACTUALLY your father-in-law in that pic??? If so, was he ten when your wife was born? He looks very young!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Dude I agree about it being a tough hike. Goodness sakes! My father in law was saying that he would do it again but it would take a while. He was saying its like child birth, you gotta wait a while and forget how hard it is to do it again. 

And yes, thats my Father in law! LOL. He is a triathlete and takes good care of himself. Good example to us young guns for sure!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Speaking of athletes- the day I did that hike there were people RUNNING up the trail. No joke! They RAN all the way to the top. One guy couldn't have been less than 60. Incredible!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Unreal man! I heard there is a guy who has hiked it over 260 times. :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Loved the pics! What a great thing to have done. Brandon really wants to do this, so maybe we will do it in September!


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome pics. I did it two weeks ago and am still recovering. I cant believe how much snow has melted since I went up.
Looks like you did the Aspen Grove trail. How was that? Might have to try it again in a couple weeks.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I think aspen grove is more of a cool season trail. If I were to go back in July or August I would do Timpanooke. I hear theres more shade there.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Nice Kyle! That hike is a butt-kicker! I have been up there once, and to be honest, I don't know if I will ever do it again, but it was well worth it that one time. No regrets. That is one of the best views I have ever had the privilege of taking in.
> 
> Side note- was that ACTUALLY your father-in-law in that pic???* If so, was he ten when your wife was born? * He looks very young!


No but his wife was 10 when they got married, so the math works out :lol:

Seriously, that's awesome that he did the hike with you. I've been wanting to get back up. Did it only once about this time of year and the snow at the top was too much to summit and I've wanted to get back ever since. Question? Did you go straight up that face from Emerald Lake? The one in pic 5?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

REPETER said:


> Question? Did you go straight up that face from Emerald Lake? The one in pic 5?


Nope, we went about a mile North East to where the other trail meets at a saddle to the North of the summit. You can see the saddle from the Valley, its about a half mile from the top or maybe less. It sure seems far with the altitude.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go!

Nice report and pictures.

Life is good.


----------

